# Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems - 10% off!!



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

USP Motorsports is hording all the EvoMS V-Flow's for the Eos FSI and we are giving you a chance to get one at 10% off normal price!! 
*We have the V-Flow intakes IN-STOCK and ready to ship. Use coupon code: vflowencore*
*Click Here to order!*








*Evolution MotorSports 2.0T FSI V-Flow Intake*
Engineered utilizing state of the art CAD CAM 3D modeling, CNC machining, computer controlled Superflow air flow testing, rotational molding, injection molding and countless man hours, these systems represent the apex of air induction technologies. Additionally, these systems also incorporate a custom cotton air filter and a 6” injection molded Venturi that acts as a vacuum for cold-air. All these components work together to create the most powerful VW air intake systems on the market today.








*Features *
HP Gain: 10-15 
TQ Gain: 10-15 
-Installs in the factory location 
-Utilizes factory ram air scoop for increased air flow and effeciency 
-Utilizes a custom 5 layer, cotton air filter with pre-filter and a 6” injection molded Venturi that acts as a vacuum for cold-air 
For more photo's and manufacturer specs, please visit Evolution Motorports V-Flow product page

*USP Motorsports is offering 10% off with coupon code: vflowencore*. While stock remains!
That's a $30 saving!!

To order please: *Click Here!*
*Questions?*
Email: [email protected]
AIM: Jeff at USP


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems - 10% off!! ([email protected])*

This intake performs..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems - 10% off!! ([email protected])*

^^ Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems - 10% off!! ([email protected])*

Bump for the best FSI intake you can get.. don't go wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems - 10% off!! ([email protected])*

ready to ship.. TODAY!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems - 10% off!! ([email protected])*

Don't settle for anything less on your FSI!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Evolution Motorsports V-Flow FSI intake systems - 10% off!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Don't settle for anything less on your FSI!!

I wouldn't.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

In stock, ready to ship!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> In stock, ready to ship!!


We always stock high-quality products!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

If you want real hp gain through an intake system, this is the way to go. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If you want real hp gain through an intake system, this is the way to go. :beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Monday bump!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

The best intake for your EOS!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

No intake makes more horsepower for your FSI!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Saturday!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No intake makes more horsepower for your FSI!!


 :thumbup:


----------

